# Jazz and Spazz



## Krystalily (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi guys! I am pretty much a new member with twobaby bunnies. I am not sure if they are mini lops, but I think theyare. They looked a lot like the mini-lops I have seen on this site. 

When my husband brought them home on valentine's day, we set everythingup to look pretty spacious. They were a little nervous and kept huddledup next to each other while we tried to shower them with some lurve:









Then today I went out and got some new stuff for them. They got a newrabbit hut, some new shavings (after reading that pine shavings are badfor them), and some Timothy Hay. (Along with some rabbittoys)Here are the pics of how they reacted to it.






Here is one of the bunnies checking out the hut. I may have to put moreshavings in there so they can burrow or something, but I do want tolitter train them eventually.








I think this is Jazz eating the Timothy Hay we got them. They immediately chowed down on it!








I think this is Spazz chillin out next to some of the new toys I got them.






After an exciting day of getting new things, they plop down next to each other and munch a little on some hay.






Andi, our cat,being ever so diligent in the protection of the bunnies... even if she has to protect them from herself.






She watches them constantly and loves to see what they are up to. This is what they see when she is perched up there.



The sides we covered because they were getting pine shavingseverywhere! If this new stuff (I think it is called Carefree?) worksout better, we will remove the sides so they can see out of them. Idon't like having it blocked off, but I don't like to clean our bedroomevery 2 hours lol! 

Until next time! :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

I love your pictures!


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhhh, you babies are really cute!!!

do the buns seem to beafraid of the cat?


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you! I will probably have more as the daysgo on lol! We took Jazz and Spazz out to the bathroom to run around fora little bit. I read on a website that exercise is good for them, butif they do binkies after not having enough exercise for a while that itcould hurt them. I didn't know this so now I am scared that they gothurt :shock:

They were binky'ing it up in the bathroom and we just sat on the floorand kind of laughed. We had never seen a bunny do that in real life, soit was pretty cute to watch. I took videos of it with my camera and Iam uploadingthe compilation of the binksto my webserver as we speak, so I am sure I will share the link as soon as it isup and running. They had probably been out for half an hour and lovedit! I just hope I didn't hurt them or they didn't hurt themselves.:dunno

I was thinking of perhaps building an NIC playpen for them, but notsure how to do that in an apartment. I would love for the cage to bewhere they sleep and then during the time we are home they could hopout of it into a playpen (with some kind of mat for easy cleaning)Right now they are small and that cage is pretty big so I am notworried right now... especially if we let them roam in the bathroomonce in a while. 

Andi seems interested in them and sometimes they will sniff at her. Oneof the bunnies hopped right onto Andi's belly (On the bed) while myhusband was holding it.Andi immediately started to sniff andalmost took a little nip and the bunny was like "la de dah" so I am notsure if they are scared of her yet. We don't want her near them as sheis still quite a bit bigger than they are and her predatory skillscould kick in.

The video will be at: http://www.krystalily.com/bink.mov

I hope you enjoy it! Sorry no sound. It was taken from my digitalcamera so the quality isn't that good but you can see how happy theyare to get out! :bunnydance:

Edited to add: I will probably take that video down within a day or so until I can figure out how to upload it to youtube.  

On youtube the url will be: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzj5agJU_v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzj5agJU_v4[/ame]


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 19, 2007)

These little guys atea ton of hayyesterday so I had to refill their little bin hay up again today. Theymunched away and now are laying down next to each other snoozing it up.

I contacted a local vet here and they said it'd be about 75 to neuter abunny so I am very relieved at that price! They've been in business for35 years and have someone who does bunny spay/neutering so I am verypleased. This means that Andi could go there as well whenever she fallsill. It's right down the street and they are open practically every day(except sundays)

I think I will give them a call sometime today or tomorrow to see abouthaving a physical exam done on the bunnies but I am very nervous abouttransporting. How do you transport them? Are there special bunnycarriers? Could i use my cat's carrier in transporting? 

Oh well, questions I am sure that I could find the answers for on the internet lol! 

Today they are going to come back out and run around thebathroom again once the hubby comes home. He had a ball with themyesterday. He was kind of reluctant to bring them out and said that hedidnt want to deal with the mess so I said i would. (they only poo'edonce while in the bathroom) and so he had a great time just watchingthem and petting them once in a while. They seemed to really enjoy itso might as well do it again today. 

I also have another question that I think i will ask in the rabbitsonly topic. I cannot tell these guys apart. They look almost exactlythe same! Any ideas on how I could possibly tell the two apart? Thanksguys!


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I got to stay home with the bunnies seeingas there is no school today. I made sure that they kept getting enoughhay. Tonight I took them to the bathroom and they ran around a bitmore. I cleaned off one of the empty toilet paper rolls and put somehay inside. Boy it was funny to watch them try to squeeze their face inthere to get every last bit of hay! I then cleaned out their cage andmade sure to put an extra amount of Carefresh in there so they can digand play in it. Well, one bunny kept on digging and just did a greatbig FLOP and Seth, my husband, laughed. I told him it was called the"Dead Bunny Flop" and that they've been doing it for most of the day. Ithought I got a really cute picture of the bunnies flopped next to eachother but it seems my camera ate the picture :XIt was areally cute one too! 

I'm so happy that my two boys (Yes, I sexed them today and I am certain that they are boys!) are happy buns! It's such a relief!

Earlier today, around dinner time, Seth and I went to the pet store topick up a few things for the buns. I saw that they had new bunnies.This time they had Dutch bunnies and they were soooo cute! I wanted totake one home but two bunnies is already enough! And besides, these twoare my first bunnies ever. Better wait until I have a bit moreexperience until I throw another one in the mix. I told the Dutchbunnies though that I hope they get a good home.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 19, 2007)

They are quite handsome. As for thevet issue, you can use your cat's carrier. You might want towash it out a bit just so it doesn't smell like the kitty.The carrier I use is intended for cats. I would ask the vetto sex them as well, just to double check.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 20, 2007)

I use a small dog/cat carrier, works great. In a pinch I've also used a card board box with a towell on the bottom.

You can actually start some potty training now. I alwaysstart potty training my foster babies from day one. Makes iteasier when they are spayed/neutered and less hormonal. Somewill pick it up right from baby hood and never lose it while otherswill have troubles till after puberty.

I would get a litter box, and set up the cage so that hay and food canonly be accessed from the litter boxes. I used to put onelarge litter box across one end of the cage and hang the food dish overthe litter box. 

I don't know if you've read the library section on litter training yet,but here's the link in case you haven't:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12084&amp;forum_id=17

--Dawn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 20, 2007)

Aw, they are so cute. I loved the video.


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 20, 2007)

I am happy we could use our cat carrier for themwhen the time comes to neuter! We might get another carrier for thattime. My husband doesn't seem to understand that when the boys hittheir bunny puberty, they will most likely be aggressive towards eachother and sharing the carrier would be a no no.:disgust:That's what i've gathered at least from some of theposts on here.

Today I let one of the bunnies out to frolic on my bed. Of course,after 10 minutes of good solid frolicing and no poo poos or wee wees...it wees. On my side of course! :rollseyesSo I took off thesheets, made sure that the mattress was dried and now I am going to getready to head to the bank for some quarters so I can wash the sheets. 

I took some pics though today of them! They were being so cute when Icame in the room with their pellets. They were sticking their nosesthrough the bars and it made me go all mushy inside!




























Well, that's all I have for now! I have to go before I decide to belazy and not go... and I do want sheets to sleep on for tonight. I'llsee you guys later!:wiggle


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 20, 2007)

In trying to litter train our bunnies, I wentout and bought a litter bin (after buying Nature's Miracle to ensureour cat won't pee on the bed where the lil' one peed)

Here is how their cage looks now!






Hey, what's that in the corner there?






A litter tray! Mommy, are you expecting us to do something with this?






Quick she's got the camera out! Time to hide!







EDITED: I put the tray next to the hay tray, moved the bottle to wherethe litter tray was, and put some hay in the litter tray.  Hopefullythis helps!


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like you have a great setup going! 

I love your two little guys, they are so sweet. I am craving babybunnies again - my youngest guy is 10 months, but having little teenybabies is SO much fun.

Have you figured out a way to tell them apart yet?

Also - if your guys are under 6 months (which they look like they are)- they should be getting unlimited pellets and always unlimitedhay. I just noticed you saidthey were happy to getpellets, but they should have all they can eat up until 6 months or so.

Keep up the good picture and video taking!!! They are an awesome pair!

___________
Nadia
Misty &amp; Charlie


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Honey Pot! I will up their pellets thenand of course, they always get Timothy Hay! I refill when I notice itis getting low. They are such lil piggies you'd never think they werelittle baby bunnies! :brownbunnyI've been feeding them closeto 1/4 cup - 1/3 cup of pellets daily, so I will make sure they getmore pellets more often.

The only way I can tell them apart is one will let me pet them and theother one gets squirmy if I do. I am thinking of marking the inside ofone of the bunnie's ear, but I am not sure how we will be able to seethe mark since they are completely black lol! 

Also, I think one of them has wider eyes than the other, although I am not sure yet. 

Having them is a ball and I cannot wait until they get a little older so I can build a bigger cage. :thumbup


----------



## Haley (Feb 20, 2007)

They are such gorgeous boys!

It looks like theyre settling in nicely. The hay in thelitterbox trick works great, good luck! It will also be easier to trainthem once they are neutered, but its good to get a start on it now.

Also, I wanted to mention that you will want to keep an eye on them asthey mature to be sure theyre not fighting. Most babies and youngerbunnies get along fine, but can fight as they grow older. Hopefully, byhaving them nuetered you wont have to go through this, but I justwanted to warn you in case. 

Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, I read they do get aggressive once pubertyhits (yay for the bunny 101 section!) and I am hoping to get themneutered before it does! If they do start fighting, it will be noproblem to seperate them and try to rebond them after they getneutered. 

So far the only fighting they do is over who gets to play with the toilet roll first! 

I am only guessing they are 6-7 weeks old so perhaps inearlyMay I will schedule their neutering and hopefullyeverything will work out well. They are dolls! I haven't gotten bitonce (knock on wood) and they absolutely are the best! They love tosniff me when I reach in and they do little hops in their cage wheneversomeone comes to visit them (which is like every 10 seconds!) 

Edited: More bunny pics! This is usually how they are after eating, the lil piggies!


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 21, 2007)

Dear Rabbits Only members,

Mommy is sleeping right now and we were able to escape our home towrite to you! I don't know how we learned English, but I guess welearned it fast!

Anyways, mommy wasn't very happy this morning. I guess we stayed up toolate playing "move the litter pan" and "Tug-O-Cardboardbox" that wemade so much noise and kept her and daddy up. We were having funthough! Finally we decided to calm down and wouldn't you know aroundthe time we went to sleep, Daddy woke up and got ready to leave?heeheehee. We're so evil sometimes!

Anyways, we just wanted to say hi and share in our joy of having funlast night. Too bad we kept mommy up though, she got up later andlooked horrible! We felt bad, but only for a second!

Signed,

:bunny5Jazz and Spaz :bunny5

PS, Mommy wants to know if we are nocturnal animals, like her kitty.She was hoping we'd mostly sleep during the night, but so far we'vebeen pretty active every night since coming here. We love it here!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2007)

This has to be the best picture ever!


----------



## Haley (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey there cuties!

My bunnies do the same things sometimes! You guys do like to keep usup, dont you?! Tell mommy to turn a fan on, that helps me sometimes ifmy little ones are making too much noise.!

Hope you both are having a wonderful time in your new home!

Haley

PS. Tell mommy rabbits are actually "crepuscular", meaning they aremost active in the twilight hours of both sunrise and sunset.


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 22, 2007)

Bunnies have been good the past couple of days.Yesterday they were allowed to roam in the bathroom again and theybinkied a lot and came up to sniff me once in a while. They still donot totally use their litter bin, but I'm being realistic and notexpecting much of them until they are neutered.

I'm just getting a little sad. I haven't experienced any bunny licksyet. I know it's only been a little over a week, but you'd think I'dget some kind of "I love you mommy" in there. :cry2

I keep picking up their poo, cleaning up their wee wees, and trying toplay with them. Of course, perhaps if I had them out constantly it'd bedifferent but I don't want them ruining the carpet and they just do notwant to stay on my lap. They are curious lil buns and I like that inthem. I'd just like a lil lovin's once in a while.

Well, I got my Andi Kat for that, and I love ze bunnies. I just hopethey start doing bunny purrs and licks soon. I feel like I am ahorrible mom or something cause they don't do that to me. 

I guess I gotta give them some time.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Krystalily, you have very CUTEbunnies. I love Black Bunnies, however you'd never know thatas I have 4 white Bunnies.

We have had Wilbur &amp; Jackie forthree and a half yearsand in that time I have gotten one kiss (on my under arm) from Jackieand I truly think that was a total loss in judgement on herpart. However her and Wilbur are so in love with each other Ireally can't get upset with the fact that I don't get kisses.To see the two of them together is really the w=sweetest thing to watch.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:jumpingbunny:


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 23, 2007)

Awww Soooska! I love seeing my bunnies togethertoo. They are sooo cute, they binky together and run around togetherand poop together. I love watching them, they are so so soentertaining! 

Today I stuck my hand in to clean up all the poo pellets and wouldn'tyou know... one of them started nibbling on my thumb and then...

a lick.

I was in bunny heaven!!!! I still am!! :heartbeat:


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 23, 2007)

Dear RO members,

Mommy and Daddy were upset last night because we were running around inour cage constantly, moving our litter and digging on top of our rabbithut. It's not our fault that the cage is loud! Daddy was angry that thewater bottle would hit the side of the cage once in a while when wedrank (And we drank often from all that running!) that he got up andwent into another room to sleep.

I do think we played all night long! Of course, mommy would get up oncein a while to tell us to settle down, but we'd get right back to itwhen she laid down. :colors:

Is there a way we can please our mommy and daddy? So we can be a littleless hyper during the night? I don't want daddy to be mad at us forlong. He thinks it is because we were let out right before bedtime thatwe were hyper all night in our cage, but to be honest we were justhyper period! 

I am sure mommy and daddy would love your suggestions!

Signed,

:bunny5Jazz and Spazz :bunny5


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, letting you out right before bedtimeactually should help you exert some of that energy! But, you are stillvery young so tell Daddy it should get better as you get older. Also,once you have a bigger cage that your Mommy is planning on buildingyou, you should have more room to play without making so much noise


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2007)

I suggest earmuffs. I have mine in the room at first the noise drove me insane. Now I can't fall asleep with out it.

Also I noticed who ever is let out last is usually the one that makes less noise at night.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Jazz and Spazz, you can tell your Mommie andDaddy that if they think you are to noisy they can send you to livewith all of my babies. You would look so nice playingtogether as mine are all white and the two of you are black.

We are all looking forward to when you arrive.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would definilty let them out for a long playbefore bed time. Let them get all that extra energy out oftheir systems before bedtime. If you can get them into aroutine they will probably settle into it. Let them play tillthey are tired and don't want to run around anymore.

--Dawn


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, we moved the bunnies out of the bedroomand into the living room. I am so happy that we did this change! I wasso very cranky when I got up this morning because of lack of sleep.They were very loud this morning. 

So we moved some things around. I really think they like it in thisarea. We let them out onto the piddle pads (they haven't been biting atthe piddle pads, only digging, so everything works out great withthat!) and they hopped around, did some binkies, and nudged both mineand Seth's hands for some pets. Andi was being an okay kitty. Shecharged at them a couple of times, batting them with her paw (no clawsthough) so I think she was trying to play but she has no idea of how todo that yet. She mostly just sat and watched though.

I am hoping to make a little play pen now so they can be let out moreoften. This set up makes it so much easier. they hop out of their cageand they can always hop back in whenever they want. They seemed muchmore relaxed when they hopped out and spent time with us today.

Here are some pics of the area:













Plenty of room. I always move the arm chair so it's no problem to moveit so they have a big enough area to run around. And there is plenty ofroom for a bigger cage in the future!

I think they also have upset tummies. They have mushy poo that I'vebeen cleaning up all day. It isn't smelly (unless I stick my nose init... as if I want to do that!) so I'm not worried and they've beeneating and drinking. Hence, I think they have upset tummies. AFterreading they should have unlimited pellets, I upped their pellet amountby a lot. Perhaps I shouldn't have done this. :?

Anyways, the mushy poo is becoming better as the day goes on. I haven'tbeen giving them pellets but they've been eating their hay, so once themushy poo syndrome is a little better I will give them a normal dose ofpellets. 


And with this, I leave you my disgruntled bunny look. They weren't mador anything, but I snapped a picture at exactly the right time I guess!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute Bunnies. 

I noticed you have a cord of some sort near there cage, I would be verycareful with that as rabbits tend to chew cords and can get shocks andalso destroy your cords. You can actually buy cord protectorsto cover up the cords.

Have you ever thought of making them a cage with the NICpanels. In the area you have there cage you could make them areal nice size cage so they have lots of room to play in.(just a thought)

Susan :bunnydance:

Just noticed on your other thread that you are thinking of building a bigger cage.


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)

welcome

your babies are too cute &amp; the kitty is beautful


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! They are really turning into being my baby boys!

Yes, Hubby is probably going to have to move his "surround sound"speaker. lol! That is what the cord is to. I can't tell a difference inthe sound on the tv because I am hard of hearing and I have no clue ifit works... and he never watches tv in there. So away it goes! :whistling

I've just been too lazy to move it but he makes sure the boys doesn't get to it when they are out. 

Can't wait to build them the bigger cage! 

:thanks:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

black bun!! oooooooooh so lovely!!!


kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 25, 2007)

Hubby and I went to target today, so you know what that means! :bunnydance:

Picture time! I will have a movie uploaded soon too so no fears! Youwill see both bunnies in actionduring this new adventure oftheirs!

On to ze makeshift playpen. (Makeshift only because I am going to build another NIC cage to hook onto this playpen. 































They were having so much fun. Of course they started digging in acorner and was able to get to the carpet so as soon as we can afford adecent kind of mat, like coroplast, I think we will use either piddlepads (which worked well) or a bath mat. (Which cleans well, but isprobably kind of slippery) 

The hubby is working on uploading the video to youtube so it might takea day for it to come up. When it does I'll post a link on here so youcan see. 

The organize-its that we bought came with 23 grids, so we have about 14grids left. Do you think that is enough to make a cage for them? iwould love to make a cage that connects to this playpen!


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 25, 2007)

Here it is guys!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVwwVtsCkFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVwwVtsCkFU[/ame]

It is in two parts. The first part is one of thebunniesfinally coming out to see their new area and showinghow happy they are.

The second half is both of them outdoing binkiesaroundmy kitty, Andi. Andi was so surprised I dont think sheknew what to do lol! 

Enjoy! :bunny18


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 25, 2007)

That was so cute, it looks like they are having a wonderful time,

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2007)

They are so adorable! Their little pen looks great! 

Oh, and if you ever need an idea for covering a cord, you can use thisplastic cable cover they sell at autozone that slides right over it.Its so cheap and works great! I cant remember what its called buttheres a pic in the bunny 101.


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 28, 2007)

we put a old bath curtain down as the floor totheir pen instead of the piddle pads and they love going out still, soit works well. I was worried they'd slide over it, but they don't. 

The only problem now we are having is that Andi is being kind of a buttto them. She'll pat at them and it looks like she's going to bite them(a gentle bite) but I dont want her doing that at all. So I'll sprayher. She sometimes wiggles her butt like she's going to pounce and I'llspray her again when she does that. 

She gets very very excited when the bunnies binky in their pen. I thinkshe thinks she can play too, but the problem is that they do adifferent play than she does. She hasn't harmed them at all and I amvery sure she hasn't brought out her claws once in stretching out forthem, but I am still worried.

The other day, my mom told me to watch the bunnies and Andi veryclosely because not only can cats hurt the bunnies, the bunnies canhurt cats. She said they flip on their backs and kick real hard withtheir back legs and it can rip a kitty's belly. That really scared meand now I am scared to let them interact but I know they will befriends someday. Andi could be acting much worse and she isn't. She'sjust excited I think.

Any ideas how to make this interaction go smoother/better? :shock:I don't want any hurt bunnies or hurt kitties.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 28, 2007)

Aww- how did I miss this?! They're so cute binkying around. 

How are their tummies doing?


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 28, 2007)

Their tummies are much better. No more mushypoop, I am happy to report!  Today Spazz was binkying like crazy inthe pen, it was sooo funny. He'd be standing there one minute,sniffing, and then gappaPOW! he jumps like ... a spazz.. and lands witha very happy and satisfied look on his face. Then he does it about 5more times in a row.

I decided to keep their intake of pellets the same (not unlimited)because I think it upset their stomachs so I'm not sure what to do.Don't want to malnourish the little guys, but they also don't eat allof the pellets I give them. They let it sit there for a very long timeif I give them a lot. So I'm just going to keep feeding them unlimitedhay and the same amount of pellets I've been feeding them before.


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmm, so sorry all those pellets upset their tummies! 

I guess there is such a thing as too much of a good thing! Maybe a slowincrease? Or I guess as long as they have all the hay they'reok.. *shrug*. They don't seem to be doing badly on limitedpellets. Maybe post something seperate in the main forum ifyou're concerned to see what other's think? Odd that yourcuties got diarrreah. 

I love love the video!! Yousee so much more personality in the videos.

________
Nadia


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 28, 2007)

How old are they? Are you feeding Alfalfa or Timothy (pellets and hay)?


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 28, 2007)

My husband got something called "Vita Vittles"(these are the pellets) and they are eating Timothy Hay all the time.They are getting to be a little over 2 months old now (I think, hubbywasn't savvy enough to ask the people at the store how old they were,so I asked a day later and someone said "I think 6-7 weeks old".) and Ihear that so young they should be getting unlimited pellets? I could bewrong, I read this somewhere, but it upset their lil bunny tummies whenI increased their amount. They don't stop munching on the hay though! 

I will admit, I increased it suddenly, so perhaps I should do increasing little by little.


----------



## Krystalily (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are some updated pics on Jazz and Spazz! They've been getting so big and they loooove their little pen.

Ooo, the trash can. Actually, I think they were more shocked that Imade their pen bigger so they were muy interested about it. I took thetrash can out after I was done completely cleaning their cage.







Here are some binky pictures! I hope you can tell that's what they are. I tried, but they were too fast for my lil camera!











I think it is funny Andi is like "WOAH!" lol! 

I decided to get a nose shot. This makes me laugh all the time when I see it.






Oh Spazz, how handsome you are!!

Spazz is the more outgoing one while Jazz is the more antisocial one.






I wanted Jazz to come out so I took the rabbit hut out of their cageand put it in the pen. Of course, this led to some certainconversations I am sure took place.

"Really, I'm a bunny! I swear!"






This led to Jazz coming up to Andi and if you've ever seen Office Space....

"Uhm... ex... excuse me? I think.. I think you have my rabbit hut... and it's my rabbit hut and you have it... it's mine..."






Then it was feeding time. This is how they act EVERY single time wetake out the food. they hear the rustle of the bags and they go nuts!
















We think Spazz has more red in his nose than Jazz when they sniff. Another fantastic way to tell them apart!!



Hope you enjoyed the pictures! They're still doing awesome! I am makingthe appointment soon for their neutering, so hopefully that goes well!


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2007)

Great pics! They are getting so big. They are just a beautiful pair!

Did you ever manage to have them sexed? I would be a bit worried keeping them together as they mature. 

And did your sister and brother in law ever adopt a bonded pair? Updates!


----------



## Krystalily (Mar 11, 2007)

I haven't had them sexed yet, but I am making apre-neutering visit sometime later on this month. We have enough ofthose organizer thingies to make a smaller cage for one of them and wewill probably seperate them when they start acting funny. So far theyhaven't. When I last checked their privates, it seemed like they wereboth boys (compared them to the graphic photos sent to me via PM) butit'd be much easier to tell if I could see a little ding ding. Do youthink their ding dings would pop out by now? They are probably 3 monthsold now. 


As for the rescuing, they haven't gone yet but they are thinking of going this weekend to get some bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Awww how cute! I love these two. I do want them.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)Ringo



,Samantha



,Connor



,Teresa,Dallas,Elvis



,FosterBree



,ThedogAkasha


----------



## Haley (Mar 14, 2007)

*Krystalily wrote:*


> Do you think their ding dings would pop out bynow? They are probably 3 months old now.


I would think the testicles should be descending soon, keep an eye out. It usually happens between 9-20 weeks.

Heres some good pics if you havent seen them already:Viewing amale rabbit


----------



## Krystalily (Mar 27, 2007)

So, the vet doesn't know the sex of both the bunnies thus we arewaiting one more month before neutering/spaying. They both looked likeguys to me the two times I checked, but there are no lil balls yet onthem and the vet just wanted to make sure because she could feelsomething like testicles on one of them. She said their private partslooked the same so she thinks they are the same sex. We are justwaiting to make sure. She was 99.9% sure though that Spazz was a girl.LOL! 

So one more month. They got lucky today. ;-) 

They were soooo good at the vet. They didn't thump or bite or anything!They were very relaxed with her and they let her poke at their privateparts and look in their ears without a fuss. Also she clipped theirnails and they just laid there calm as a bug ina rug.

Spazz had some wax buildup and so the vet cleaned it out a little withsome qtips. It was so cute because when the vet would go into the earto get out the wax, Spazz would lift up "it's" leg like they were goingto scratch their ear. The vet checked under the microscope to make surethe wax wasn't earmites and Phew for it not being so! I hate givingearmite medicine! 

But both bunnies charmed the vet and the secretaries working there. They are such charmers!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

I dont care they are cute!

Edit: Can I have them?


----------



## Krystalily (Mar 27, 2007)

Pfft no! My bunnies!

:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

Fine. I want new pictures than.


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 27, 2007)

*Krystalily wrote:*


> Oh my gosh, I can't stop laughing at thispic/caption..Hahaha!!:laugh:they are the cutest littletwins!:bunny5:bunny5





> This led to Jazz coming up to Andi and if you've ever seen Office Space....
> 
> "Uhm... ex... excuse me? I think.. I think you have my rabbit hut... and it's my rabbit hut and you have it... it's mine..."


----------



## Krystalily (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay okay. heehee.  Pictures will be up sometime this evening! (or sooner!)


----------



## Haley (Mar 27, 2007)

Glad to hear the vet appt went well! 

I agree, we need some more pics!


----------



## Krystalily (Apr 1, 2007)

Sowwy, I got really sick later on Tuesday and itcarried over until Friday. Then my sister and brother-in-law came byand we looked at bunnies! I'll let them tell you guys whotheyadopted but I'll say that they are cuuuute! :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I cant wait! I was talking to Dominique atthe shelter this past week and told her I thought they were stillinterested. I cant wait to hear who they took home!

Did you get to meet all the bunnies? Did you see Elsie, the lionhead? I want her


----------



## Serenity (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh I love them!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Krystalily (Apr 2, 2007)

Haley, Yes I saw Elsie! My husband and I havethis thing for lionheads! Ever since we saw one in a pet store, we'vegiggled and mused at the thought of having one! He was the one whoactually spotted Elsie first. heehee!

There was a very big bunny there that got loose named Lolita. OMG! Itwas sooo funny to watch her hop around the place with her goofy ears. Iswear, I fell in love! There is another bunny there that I have fallenin love with but I don't know their name. It is a mini-lop with themost gorgeous color I have seen! It is the daughter of one of thebunnies there. I am sure if you ask Rochelle which bunny it is, shewould know. It is the bunny in the lower cage to the left of the frontdoor as you come in. I swear, if we had our own place the midway rescuewould be in trouble! We'd be taking all their buns! 

I tookJazz and Spazzlast week to the vet to getneutered, but the vets there think they are girls! So they are givingus a month to wait so we can bring them back to be certain of the sexbecause the vet didn't want to open up one of the bunnies only to findout they were a boy and then have to wait for the bunny to heal to dothe neutering. To be honest, they had no clue what sex theywere.:shock:But the vet was 99.9% sure that Spazz was a girland that Jazz could be the same because their private parts lookexactly the same. Either way I've been keeping a close eye on them onhow they behave. So far there has been no monkey business. I've talkedto my husband about seperating them so we may be having it so the pencan be the "cage" of one of the bunnies and the cage be the other part.The vet assured me though that nothing would happen and that they weretoo young for it to. I am paranoid though!

Anyhoos, here are some more pictures of Jazz and Spazz! We made it sothere is another level to the cage of their pen. This way Andi catcan't get in and "herd" them around and also they can stay out longer.These guys are little wiggle worms though because they've escaped bysqueezing through a small section of the cage that we cannot corneroff. LOL! 








A new toy we bought for them while my sister and brother-in-law were here. They love nudging it around and biting it!






Mmm! Pancakes! 






"Excuse me, your butt is in my face"






Andi chased poor Spazz all over the place. I scolded her for being sucha bad kitty but I think she was trying to herd Spazz back to it's cage.Spazz was soo cute hopping all around the apartment though!!!


----------



## Krystalily (Apr 3, 2007)

Today I marked the insides of Spazz and Jazz'sears. It's just been getting too hard to tell them apart (besides theirpersonalities but I figured doing this will help the vet and visitorsto the apartment). 

Tomorrow I got called in to work, so that is good. I am feeling tonsbetter! I am going to stop by the store tomorrow and get some cilantrofor the bunnies. I figure might as well start them off with some greensseeing as they are a little over 4 months old (supposively!) I readsomewhere that cilantro is a good "starter" green so cilantro it is! Italso helps that hubby and I love cooking with it. I can'twait until I can make the bunnies their special salads! 

Jazz is turning into quite the snuggle bunny. Hates being picked up,but doesn't mind the pets while being held. In fact, when I stoppetting, Jazz will bump my chin for more! I'm in loooove. 

Spazz is getting adventurous! Today's little romp has inspired him/her to try escaping every chance they get. It's very cute!


----------



## Haley (Apr 3, 2007)

Great pics! They are such a pair. I cant believe they are girls, are you getting used to thinking of them as girls yet?

Im glad you had fun at the shelter. Lolita is a character. Theresanother named Franscesca (Frannie) who gets out a lot. I went there onemorning and there she was running around greeting all the otherbunnies. They are all so much fun


----------



## Krystalily (Apr 3, 2007)

I felt sorry for teasing with such a shortupdate of pics last time so I updated more. Today marks a milestone forthe bunnies: Their first taste of cilantro! 

I can't wait to start making them bunny salads! I'll be monitoring themclosely to make sure it didn't upset their tummies, but I am just sooexcited!

:bunnydance:Onto the pictures!






"You have your camera out. There is no way I'll get in the box now."






"Well.... maybe...."








"Excuse me! Stop taking so many pictures!"






"And feed us! There is no hay in there momma!"






"You're forcing us to fend for ourselves!"






"Now that's what I'm talkin' about!" (Spazz)






"Mmmprh! Oomph... yum! Mmmmmph" (Spazz)






"I dunno.... this stuff smells weird...." (Jazz)






"I guess I better eat it before Spazz does though!" (Jazz)






"Mmph yum!... This is much bettermomma!" (Jazz)






"****! She caught me escaping!" (Spazz just hopped over the pen fence,so we have to make another layer now. Spazz loves hopping around theapartment! Luckily for me, Spazz also loves being held!)


Of course, I filled their little hay holder with hay before heading offto bed. They have tons of it laying around in their cage. They love topaw at the hay until it falls out and then they eat it. Of course, theyalways give me that sad look when the hay holder is empty even thoughthey have tons of the stuff in their cage. They're so spoiled!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

Jazz and Spazz are great! WHere did you get your hay holder? I'd like to get one like that for Tony.


----------



## Krystalily (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks wax! Tony Montana is really cute! Iactually got the hay holder with the cage. I've seen a couple thoughthat you could get through some stores. I've also seen some greatimprov. hay holders on this site too. The biggest peeve to me aboutthat one though is that it isn't long enough to connect itself to thebase of the cage, so it's easy to knock it and have the hay fall outfrom the bottom. 

My lil guys are doing great this morning! Their poos are still nice andround. Looks like no upset tummies! Cilantro = good!:colors:


----------



## Krystalily (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, it's been a couple of days so I figuredI'd get some pics in. Everybunny is doing great! Jazz and Spazz havebeen doing pretty well. I am getting antsy on building them a biggercage, but right now we just can't yet. 

Here are some pics from today. I tried the phonebook deal. Jazz seemsvery interested in it! Do you guys just leave the phone book open andthey dig at it or what? I just want to give them more things to playwith while they are out. 









"Ooo, what's this?" (Spazz)






"There's writing in here. Do I dig at this or what?" (Spazz)






"Hey Spazz, whatcha lookin' at?" (Jazz looking at Spazz on the phone book)






"Hey, where you going? I just got on here..."(Jazz to a retreating Spazz)






"Hey! It's only Andi Kat!.... wuss..." (Jazz)






"Well... you stay over there while I look at this phone book... s... s...." (Jazz)






"Next page....." (Jazz)






"Aha! Salad Makers!... Momma! I want a bunny salad!" (Jazz)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 6, 2007)

Your Babies are so adorable. 

I leave the phone book opened just like you have it. Butbeware you may end up with a real mess, Daisy Mae chews and digs atit. She can spend a long time digging it up, butshe has so much fun.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Very awesome. They are growing up.:tears2:


----------



## Krystalily (Apr 6, 2007)

Susan - I am not afraid of a little mess. I amOCD when it comes to cleaning their cage! Besides, if the bunnies havefun with it, I'll have fun with it lol! :bunnydance:It isamazing how fast these little guys got into my heart! At first I was alittle hesitant on having bunnies, but now I can't imagine NOT havingbunnies! 

Jade - Isn't it sad how big they are getting?? They are still cuterthan ever, but no longer are they the lil guys that came into my hearton Valentine's Day! They've just gotten a little bit bigger! 

I can't believe how my lil guys are growing up. Wait a moment, I am noteven sure if they are guys still! LOL! But they are getting sooo cute.Spazz doesn't mind being held now and will just sit with me for as longas needed to get in a good snuggle. Jazz is still antsy about beingheld. I think we named them backwards lol!

Tonight they get another bit of cilantro! They've just been such goodbuns! I think when I return from visiting my family in Kentucky, I'llstart to get them introduced on romaine.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, I've missed the updates and I was sosurprised at how big they are getting. They do grow up sofast! Great pictures, they will be destroying that phone bookbefore you know it. I am constantly cleaning up torn pages.

_________
Nadia


----------



## Chris_Kewl (May 3, 2007)

It's been nearly a month since the last update,I know you are looking at houses and just came back from KY, but anynew pictures of the buns? 

Hopefully I can get to the feed place to get that Timothy hay, I shouldcall him back to confirm and take a few boxes there. I'mrunning low anyhow. Next weekend hopefully we can make thetrek to Michigan to bring that coroplast and some hay. Areyour guys still eating Vita Vittles? I can bring you the 1/2bag we have left. Though after they arefullymature, you'll want to switch them to a Timothy basedpellet.

Maybe we can visit the shelter and look at the buns, see how they are doing and give some pets to well-deserving buns.

_Chris_


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

I agree. Need Jazz and Spazz!:colors:


----------



## Krystalily (May 9, 2007)

We were just waiting for that bag to get empty.Well, the buns escaped one night and tore a big fat hole in the bag (ofcourse, only the bag with the pellets) and ate quite a bit of it! Theywere out the entire night. I was getting ready for work the next dayand I find a bunny just sitting out in the middle of the living room. Igo "Hey!" and the bun goes "Oops, I've been spotted!" and startsrunning the opposite way. Of course, they did the escape-artist routine3 times later on that week so we've moved their cage so we can see thembetter. 

So once these pellets are gone, we are probably going to get sometimothy pellets. 

They are getting bigger and bigger. They had grown so much since I hadlast seen them! I was away from them for a good 3 weeks. I am alsocertain that these little guys are actually gals! :colors:I see no guyparts but of course I'll let the vet decide on that.

We are in the midst of putting an offer down on a house we'd like tomove into. After that goes through, I think we will get the bunniesfixed. They've been such sweethearts though! No fighting or anything.They've been super awesome. Of course, I don't want them to get anyforms of cancer from not being fixed, so fixed they'll become!


----------



## Krystalily (Jul 7, 2007)

I will update in a bit.  Explorer ate my huge post. lol!


----------



## Krystalily (Aug 2, 2007)

So, we are all moved into our new home. Jazz is kind of enjoying it, but Andi kat definately has the run of the place and bosses Jazz around every chance she can get. We have Jazz currently stationed in our kitchen. We're trying to figure out where to move her next so she can get out more often. I feel so guilty having her in her cage so much. :shock:

I took down most of the bunny pictures I had earlier in my blog. Sorry guys! My space was running out on my webserver. I'll post new pictures though soon. I hate having to say "soon" "soon" but it's true. It's been pretty busy here over the last month or so. I'm surprised that we are pretty much unpacked! It's amazing! 

So I hope to update later. Take care everyone!


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey there!

Thats awesome that you guys bought a house. Im sure you all love having more space!

So are Jazz and Spazz separated now? 

Also, if you want me to fix your missing pictures, feel free to pm me. I can always readd the pics


----------



## Krystalily (Aug 2, 2007)

No, they aren't seperated...  Well, I guess they kind of are... but not by choice.

I wrote this in the other forum when it was up, but I don't think it made the move. Spazz had passed away early June. We buried Spazz in my in-law's backyard in their gardens. Weput a bunny statue over the grave to mark where Spazz is.  We don't know how Spazz passed, but Jazz seems to be fine. I put a little bunny stuffed animal in her cage (Jazz is a girl teehee) and it seems to keep her company just fine.


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh my gosh. Im so sorry. I had no idea. :sad:

Let me know if you want me to change the title of this thread, or you could start a new blog if that would be easier.

Rest in Peace sweet girl ray:

PS. Give Jazz a kiss from me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

So glad she is going well. Good to see you are ok too.


----------



## Haley (Aug 8, 2007)

I also wanted to mention that if you ever want to get Jazz a friend, Midwest has tons of eligible bachellors right now (lots of lops too if youre partial)


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2007)

*I have the feeling you would ship some to me if I said I was intrestrested.*

*Haley wrote: *


> I also wanted to mention that if you ever want to get Jazz a friend, Midwest has tons of eligible bachellors right now (lots of lops too if youre partial)


----------



## star_tigress (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know if some of you guys know but Jazz went over the rainbow bridge a few months ago - not sure when. Krystalily doesn't know what happened - only the same thing that happened to Spazz happened to Jazz. I found out when I asked her about Jazz a couple months ago.  Last time I saw Jazz alive was when DH and I went to visit Krystalily and her hubby in their new house last September.

Keep her and her hubby in prayers. Thanks. I think they will update when they can. She's been busy with her job as a first year teacher.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh no! I am so sorry. My prayers are with them.


----------



## binkies (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm sorry


----------

